# BMW M6 OR AUDI RS7



## craig00

Hi am new here and recently have been looking at a 5seater sports car that can perform almost as good as a 2seater. So i narrowed my search down to the bmw M6 and Audi rs7. My wife prefers the rs7 but personally am a bmw fan, i want to know between the two cars which is better based on comfort & performance?
m6








rs7


----------



## Gunnar_917

What do you want out of your car? My angle is from a racing background so I can be incredibly boring in what i look for. In saying that, I do like my cars to be fun. That is quite a subjective experience - for me it's how well sorted the chasis is, how it communicates with you through the wheel and does it please and intimidate you in equal measures?

Audi as a brand has never managed to pull that off for me. I'm yet to drive a fast Audi that has put a smile on my face. Yes they are quick in a straight line but they leave me feeling 'meh' in the corners. They show their bulk. Although they weigh similarly the BMW hides its weight better. 

Of those two my money would go on the M6. Personally my money would go on their 5 seat equivalent - so M5 or an E63. There's something wrong with a 2 door car that wants to be a 4 door. Aesthetically the lines are all off.


----------



## alex79

Happy wife = easy life 
But am with you on the BMW 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Athaya

Get the BMW... Bimmers forever 

Regards,

Adrian
Sent from tapatalk


----------



## christopher wallace

The BMW all the way for every reason


----------



## jrosado3

I read in a magazine that BMW pipe's pre-recorded engine noise via the speakers to make the car sound better to the driver. that is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## GNP1979

M6 is not a 5 seater. Back seat has 2-seat design. Go for a CLS 63 AMG. The real deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNP1979

If you MUST have 3 seats in the back, then M5 or E63 , as Gunnar said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxexe

BMW M6 all the way, for speed and balance


----------



## William Ayin

I prefer the looks of the rs7 but chances are that it handles like a boat (if you care).Get the bmw if that is where your heart lies but imo when it comes to a car purchase it's all about how the car makes you feel when you sit in it and test drive it, sometimes you may have your heart set on a car but when you finally drive it, it feels...numb.


----------



## craig00

jrosado3 said:


> I read in a magazine that BMW pipe's pre-recorded engine noise via the speakers to make the car sound better to the driver. that is a deal breaker for me.


Wow really? Thanks man this will definitely help in my decision.


----------



## craig00

William Ayin said:


> I prefer the looks of the rs7 but chances are that it handles like a boat (if you care).Get the bmw if that is where your heart lies but imo when it comes to a car purchase it's all about how the car makes you feel when you sit in it and test drive it, sometimes you may have your heart set on a car but when you finally drive it, it feels...numb.


I totally agree with u man 100%, Thanks.


----------



## craig00

Gunnar_917 said:


> What do you want out of your car? My angle is from a racing background so I can be incredibly boring in what i look for. In saying that, I do like my cars to be fun. That is quite a subjective experience - for me it's how well sorted the chasis is, how it communicates with you through the wheel and does it please and intimidate you in equal measures?
> 
> Audi as a brand has never managed to pull that off for me. I'm yet to drive a fast Audi that has put a smile on my face. Yes they are quick in a straight line but they leave me feeling 'meh' in the corners. They show their bulk. Although they weigh similarly the BMW hides its weight better.
> 
> Of those two my money would go on the M6. Personally my money would go on their 5 seat equivalent - so M5 or an E63. There's something wrong with a 2 door car that wants to be a 4 door. Aesthetically the lines are all off.


I like how you think, totally agree with you on the M5 but after spending sum time with a colleges m6 i think my mind is made. Thanks.


----------



## christopher wallace

GNP1979 said:


> M6 is not a 5 seater. Back seat has 2-seat design. Go for a CLS 63 AMG. The real deal.
> 
> i guess he could be considering the price difference


----------



## GNP1979

christopher wallace said:


> GNP1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> M6 is not a 5 seater. Back seat has 2-seat design. Go for a CLS 63 AMG. The real deal.
> 
> i guess he could be considering the price difference
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are joking!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## charleswtch

With out much thinking the bmw is an awesome pick.


----------



## christopher wallace

GNP1979 said:


> christopher wallace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are joking!
> 
> no jokes though, price could actually arouse doubts
Click to expand...


----------



## GNP1979

christopher wallace said:


> GNP1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christopher wallace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are joking!
> 
> no jokes though, price could actually arouse doubts
> 
> 
> 
> Prices of M6 and CLS 63 are similar, at least in Greece. Even if there is a margin of 10-20k Euros, IMO someone shopping cars priced around 150k wouldn't mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## wellhouse

both great cars but for me the the bmw is more 'planted' when driving and the engine is less hard work. The audi feels slightly skittish by comparison and needs more driver input. 'Horses for courses' really, but for me the bmw is the better car. Audi has more torque and feels a bit faster but for everyday driving - BMW. (forgot to say the bmw is more comfortable on the road as well)


----------



## Split Second

RS7.


----------



## TerenceDeshaies

Rs7


----------



## RICH61703

Lexus RC-f


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

I love how people make recommendations with no rationale as to why


----------



## crutis

rs7 is awesome.


----------



## craig00

christopher wallace said:


> The BMW all the way for every reason


Thanks


----------



## craig00

crutis said:


> rs7 is awesome.


Not really.


----------



## craig00

RICH61703 said:


> Lexus RC-f
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't come in four door models.


----------



## craig00

jrosado3 said:


> I read in a magazine that BMW pipe's pre-recorded engine noise via the speakers to make the car sound better to the driver. that is a deal breaker for me.


That is so not true.


----------



## William Ayin

craig00 said:


> That is so not true.


Sadly this is true with some of their models, they call it their "active sound" .The m6 may very well be one of them but i can neither confirm or deny it.


----------



## jaxexe

crutis said:


> rs7 is awesome.


I agree with you all the way.


----------



## jaxexe

craig00 said:


> It doesn't come in four door models.


But its fun to drive.


----------



## jrosado3

I wonder if the system could be hacked and have a kid go "brrrrrrrmmm, brrrrrmmmm, brrrmmmm". the press release on top is a fancy way of saying: "We pipe fake engine noise through the speakers".


----------



## Gunnar_917

craig00 said:


> It doesn't come in four door models.


ISF did - it was an alright car - fun in a straight line but boring through a corner. It's a shame because the RC-F is butt ugly


----------



## willmtbike4food

It'd be an easy choice for me. ///M.


----------



## Driv3r

I would say M6 grand coupe , unless I ever needed the AWD of the Audi.


----------



## c0de

For the Interior and class I would go with the Audi..
BMW looks better rom the outside, and would be better on the track (which I frequent)..

Tough decision.. but I would stick with the Audi, I stereotype BMW drivers


----------



## craig00

Gunnar_917 said:


> ISF did - it was an alright car - fun in a straight line but boring through a corner. It's a shame because the RC-F is butt ugly


I agree with you on that.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

William Ayin said:


> Sadly this is true with some of their models, they call it their "active sound" .The m6 may very well be one of them but i can neither confirm or deny it.
> 
> View attachment 5987922


I dont see why anyone would view this as a deal breaker, it sounds great inside, enjoy it!


----------



## William Ayin

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> I dont see why anyone would view this as a deal breaker, it sounds great inside, enjoy it!


IMO A fabricated engine sound is like a battery powered smooth seconds hand. No matter how good it may look or sound, it just doesnt feel right.


----------



## Exclusivewatches

I have the RS6 2014 facelift and comes from a background with beamers (I still have a x6). What I really like with the Audi is, apart from being a ghost, is the roadability and comfort. I believe it's the ultimate car where family wagon meets racing car. I also tuned the exhaust to achieve that beast sound

RS all the way, if you want a slight smaller car you could go with the RS4 which also offers incredible driving experience.


----------



## adg44

Look into the RS 7 Performance. 605 HP, 0-60 in 3.6 seconds, and a 190 MPH top speed. Amazing performance and still everyday drivability.


----------



## charleswtch

adg44 said:


> Look into the RS 7 Performance. 605 HP, 0-60 in 3.6 seconds, and a 190 MPH top speed. Amazing performance and still everyday drivability.


I agree with you on that but the bmw feels a lot more real to me.


----------



## elconquistador

Whichever one has the nicer service center waiting room 

JK. My TT V6 bimmer is great, they just can't get the direct fuel injectors right.


----------



## maxixix

I know in A4 and A5 Audis its common to have to top up the oil every now and then. Its not a big deal but for the price a consumer should not have to worry about this.


----------



## marcopolo05

Big car enthusiast and especially BMW but I have to give it to Audi that their higher class cars are better than BMW.

Having experienced both, the Audi is much nicer than the M6. Beware some minor brake issues though with the RS7.

The M6 feels like a boat in my opinion unlike the rs7 that is a nice cruiser and aggressive car.

The comfort in the back of the RS7 is definitely better than the BMW but the RS7 I was lucky enough to drive in only had four seats so I dont know if there is a 5 seater option but if you need a 5 seater you might have to look into that.

Overall both cars are fantastic but the RS7 has that bit more class and a better overall finishing whilst being more agressive yet unbelievably comfortable when in comfort mode.

However if you like flirting with the back, m6 all the way. Rs7 is a bit boring in that way.

But as said previously, Mercedes make some darn good alternatives. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## manriki

RS7..... but then again the last 3 cars I drove were Audi's


----------



## mapotofu

William Ayin said:


> I prefer the looks of the rs7 but chances are that it handles like a boat (if you care).


I have test-driven an RS7 and I can assure you it does not handle like a boat. Aside from the smaller 2/3/4 series cars, I've been disappointed in BMW's latest offerings.

-- former BMW 5 series and current Audi A6 owner


----------



## dbrumbach

I own an older M5, the e34 series, last of the hand made ones, and will probably never get rid of it.
That said, I would have a hard time choosing the BMW of today against the Audi.
Audi is doing a lot of things right these days, I guess it all comes down to how the car fits you.


----------



## Timerider

Go for a Lambo, why settle for less?


----------



## chochocho

M6 + 1


----------



## Buzzedhornet

Both are great choices. I am a huge BMW guy, but the Audi wins with that interior. Diamond seats with the contrasting stitching...I just came by thinking about it. Towel please.


----------



## Skellig

This thread started on November 3rd! Hopefully you have one of them by now.


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta

Killarney said:


> This thread started on November 3rd! Hopefully you have one of them by now.


LOL, yea...What did you pick, OP? If we're still tallying votes...Then I say M6. You are blessed to have a problem like this.


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta

apologies, duplicate post


----------



## thomasrhee

Between those two choices, I'd take the M6 although admittedly, I do prefer Audi interiors over BMW in general. However my last Audi was a complete lemon that I was happy to sell after one year although I wasn't too happy that Audi would not consider it a lemon even though it spent more time in the service department than it did in my possession. FWIW, I've owned four BMWs and three out four were super reliable with one that gave me it's share of problems as well but nowhere near as much as the Audi.


----------



## RotorRonin

I worked at a rentacar place in college. As a result, I will never own a BMW or an Audi. I was on a first name basis with most of their customers because of how frequently their cars were in the shop. 

The only thing worse was the Land Rover owners. I just about knew their credit card numbers by heart.


----------



## GrouchoM

StogieNinja said:


> I worked at a rentacar place in college. As a result, I will never own a BMW or an Audi. I was on a first name basis with most of their customers because of how frequently their cars were in the shop.
> 
> The only thing worse was the Land Rover owners. I just about knew their credit card numbers by heart.


How long ago was this?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

GrouchoM said:


> How long ago was this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


'05. From what I hear, not much has changed though!


----------



## b00st4ddicted

Went from BMW to Audi and now I am really missing the BMW. The seats are more comfy, and everything feels more solid to me on the BMW.


----------



## timeonline43

would go with the m6 ..... its just a super car


----------



## James Russle

StogieNinja said:


> I worked at a rentacar place in college. As a result, I will never own a BMW or an Audi. I was on a first name basis with most of their customers because of how frequently their cars were in the shop.
> 
> The only thing worse was the Land Rover owners. I just about knew their credit card numbers by heart.


+1 after the first 12 months of ownership expect issues, if you want luxury and reliability go with lexus


----------



## DonQuixote

Interesting- good input and something I will keep in mind though I heard warranty is good out the door if you get extended warranty.

How do you guys feel about Acura's?



James Russle said:


> +1 after the first 12 months of ownership expect issues, if you want luxury and reliability go with lexus


----------



## thomasrhee

Owning most things luxury always include maintenance costs which hopefully people account for during initial purchase. It's not too different than purchasing a luxury watch which requires regular maintenance versus say a quartz Seiko which pretty much only needs a battery.



James Russle said:


> +1 after the first 12 months of ownership expect issues, if you want luxury and reliability go with lexus


Although I do like Acura cars as a whole, if I'm spending that much, I'd rather spend a bit more and get into an entry level BMW, MB, Audi or even a Lexus (although not a fan of the ES line). IMO, there's some overlap in the Acura line to Honda which makes sense since many N.A. Acura cars are badged as Honda cars in other parts of the world. Honda/Acura makes good solid cars that are reasonably fun to drive. Whether it suits your lifestyle is for you to decide.



DonQuixote said:


> Interesting- good input and something I will keep in mind though I heard warranty is good out the door if you get extended warranty.
> 
> How do you guys feel about Acura's?


----------



## MaxMeridian

Both excellent cars indeed.
I would go for the Audi, but it's a matter of personal taste and feeling with the car and apparently you already made your choice


----------



## DJacobs83

I am biased as I am on my 7th Bimmer, but even with that outside of the picture, I think the Gran Coupe you show is much better looking than the Audi. The interiors are really personal preference but for my money the M will be a much more fun to drive car, even though the Audi is peppy. My 2c.


----------



## kelvinjames

your right gunnar, Audi's are bulky and can't seem to hide that at corners, ill go with the BMW M6


----------



## WnS

I'd probably lean towards the BMW unless you have lots of wet and icy weather. Best friend and girlfriend each own a BMW and I love driving them.

Safety: The Audi's all wheel drive will certainly help you with traction and safety if you get lots of ice and snow. Plus this one is a rear biased all wheel drive so it should feel more like a rear wheel drive most of the time.

Fun: Get the BMW if you live in a dry place and like to take the car onto the track often. This car is well balanced and rear wheel drive is certainly more fun at the limit.

Comfort: Make sure you test drive both cars first. I've found Audi seats to be more supple and BMW's to be on the firm side. BMW does have better suspension though.


----------



## WnS

StogieNinja said:


> I worked at a rentacar place in college. As a result, I will never own a BMW or an Audi. I was on a first name basis with most of their customers because of how frequently their cars were in the shop.
> 
> The only thing worse was the Land Rover owners. I just about knew their credit card numbers by heart.


Did you have any experience with Mercedes reliability? I'm thinking of a C63 AMG in a few years.


----------



## Stelyos

StogieNinja said:


> I worked at a rentacar place in college. As a result, I will never own a BMW or an Audi. I was on a first name basis with most of their customers because of how frequently their cars were in the shop.
> 
> The only thing worse was the Land Rover owners. I just about knew their credit card numbers by heart.


i had a bmw z4 35is that was in the shop 8 times in 3 years.... and most of the time is not mechanical, but software issues... at least I got 7 series loaners.


----------



## krizj

Don't get why everyone is so into BMW.


----------



## blinktesty

BMW is better .....so go for it and it will give you comfort.


----------



## julibesty

BMW is the best option and its comfortable.


----------



## rony_espana

Audi! Every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bech9

Its all ways good to get something that will give you comfort......BMW is very solid and comfortable.


----------



## Gman06880

Been driving BMWs M5 for last 2 rotations. Love the car...but went for the Audi S6 this time around...very different car but has Quattro...the RS7 is a terrific car...but is isn't a 5 seater. Last time I looked at it it had 2 buckets in the back...


----------



## henryjohnmark

For me i prefer BMW...is more classical.. I love BMW.


----------



## RoscoP

M6 because it is rear wheel drive. Audis are typically Quattro in Canada.


----------



## mparthas

As a BMW owner, I'll take the Audi over the M6. I have driven the latter and frankly was disappointed; it isn't as nimble as my much smaller z4m coupe, nor is it as quiet and comfortable as a large luxury car.


----------



## lantar

the BMW without a second thought


----------



## ie watches

i will got for bmw. i test drove both..BMW feel better but if you are more toward interiors then go for Audi


----------



## watcher88

GNP1979 said:


> M6 is not a 5 seater. Back seat has 2-seat design. Go for a CLS 63 AMG. The real deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be my choice ( CLS 63 AMG )


----------



## tzwick

RS7!


----------



## Jpjsavage

Audi for me every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blitt_

RS7 every time!


----------



## Drksaint

M6. I love my M5.


----------



## conkmwc

AMG E63


----------



## crappbag

RS7 looks more timeless than the BMW.


----------



## amptic

Not a fan of the M6 line in general but the RS7 drives like a pillow.


----------



## maylebox

M6 given those choices.


----------



## MOV

BMW or AMG.


----------



## Mindy T

I would love to have the AUDI RS7


----------



## G1Ninja

I would go for the Audi. But I believe a new BMW is in the works so I would wait a while before deciding.


----------



## maxixix

Audi's engine oil needs topping up every now and then. Its common in the A4 and A5 dont know about RS7. You may want to do some research on this. Dont know if this is common in BMW.

http://m.carcomplaints.com/news/2014/audi-oil-consumption-lawsuit.shtml


----------



## omega10

of course rs6. its engine voice is like a poem. You should listen it


----------



## Cubex

Hands down RS7...but then what would I know about the performance of either...I drive a 2003 beat up truck


----------



## teeboller

I drove for over ten year a rear wheel car. That s it. Front wheels are ok, rear wheel are testosterone. Like riding a horse.

Sent from my NEM-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibra

I bought such a BMW as my first ride a few months ago,


----------



## ibra

and I was very scared of not passing the driving test at the DMV. So I searched and bumped into this website It helped me get a practice test drive.


----------



## hobefabu

I test drove both but I settled on a Porsche Cayenne instead, I could not choose.


----------



## Blackranger3d

M6. Love it.


----------



## Adtheant

M6 all day long.


----------



## Anderson101

BMW! I love Bimmers for all reason.


----------



## hobefabu

Funny you ask this question my favorite BMW s the 645 ci im my opinion was the most important future design of the BMW persona. If you look at the BMW 8 series you see th 654 ci.


----------



## PDubs

M6 is sick. Had an Audi for years, but anything M series is as good as it gets.


----------



## Kronos13

Honestly can't go wrong with either option. both have legendary engines and have incredible performance. Might give the slight edge to RS7 as I feel audi reliability is slightly better and parts a bit cheaper under the VW umbrella of companies


----------



## LACPA

I have alway been a BMW fan, but that is a touch call. The Audi looks amazing and reliability/serviceability seems better on Audi than BMW. Parts are ridiculously expensive for BMW's vehicles.


----------



## Camdamonium

I have zero experience with either, but based on what friends have said that have owned them, the M6 handles better but gets boring quickly. The RS7 is straight-line speed and far less common. I'd personally pick the M6 or either of the options I have noted below. 

I'd like two bring two outside vehicles into the comparison. I would definitely look at the CLS63 S AMG or XJR LWB. I have a thing for the exhausts on both. I have no experience with either, but I do with the XJ L Supercharged, and I believe it is supposed to be similar to the XJR LWB. It's like an S-Class that performs like a coupe or small sedan. Steering is linear, and it pulls way harder than you would think for such a big car. It gives you the pop pops you want, and it's somewhat of a sleeper. What better feeling than being able to haul four other people comfortably in a vehicle longer than an S600 while you are pulling 120 on the highway?


----------



## DiscoZ

M6 sexier with fake engine sounds and RS7 a fast family hauler. Different cars. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mcwatch12

M5 used to be my dream car... but I've been into wagons lately and bmw's don't seem to look good in wagons like Audi's (RS6 wagon)


----------



## jimbizzle

BMW M6


----------



## mkim520

Audi RS7, much more rare / holds its value more


----------



## JMann2380

RS7, I'm an AWD fan and need it here in Ohio.


----------



## GTmaster

I would take the M6 because of the rear wheel drive set up, it would be more fun ever thought the RS7 would be faster off the line and maybe in the corners. The M6 can easily be brought up to 600+ HP with just a few tunes including a JB4.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

RS7 as much as it pains me to say it as a previous BMW and Audi owner. I loved my BMW and hated my Audi. 

The Audi probably won’t be as much fun to drive but for me the styling is just so much better than the M6 and Audi definitely has better tech/comfort IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucaass29

I'd get the RS7


----------



## -Greg-

When I was looking for a similar car, took Jaguar XJR. Never regretted


----------



## Th!nkEr

RS7, easy choice


----------



## GTmaster

BMW M6


----------



## Harambe

BMW, BMW, BMW!


----------



## bshah1976

RS7 all the way and my fav car is the M3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kru Chris

What about a *PORSCHE PANAMERA with the Diesel engine? *Stop laughing. Frugal and the t o r q u e is unbelievable.

Am happy with Boxsters - but they are all 2-seaters.


----------



## ItnStln

Kru Chris said:


> What about a *PORSCHE PANAMERA with the Diesel engine? *Stop laughing. Frugal and the t o r q u e is unbelievable.
> 
> Am happy with Boxsters - but they are all 2-seaters.


Does Porsche still make a diesel Panamera?


----------



## City74

I would take the BMW although Audi outclasses it when it comes the traction with the Quattro system. I also like BMW interiors a bit better in general as they also have a crisper exhaust note. The biggest downfall of any BMW is that iDrive system. It’s ridiculous and the reason I personally wouldn’t buy a BMW.


----------



## Tricky73

City74 said:


> I would take the BMW although Audi outclasses it when it comes the traction with the Quattro system. I also like BMW interiors a bit better in general as they also have a crisper exhaust note. The biggest downfall of any BMW is that iDrive system. It's ridiculous and the reason I personally wouldn't buy a BMW.


Thread is over 2 years old


----------



## nicholascanada

Updated I would say M6


----------



## drlagares

RS7 is a dream!


----------



## Seddyspaghetti

M6


----------



## Nm56

The M6 is my choice without thinking twice.


----------



## flapsslatsup

Just to mix it up a little here. Get a GTR. Only four seats tough. Once you have it get a Grand Seiko GTR edition.


----------



## The Professional

RS7 all day long. The interiors on the Audis are much nicer than the BMWs. I looked at both before I bought my Audi and I was really disappointed with how cheap some of the BMW interiors looked and felt. They also had a lot more road noise then the Audis. Handling wise I thought that both good. My Audi handles really precisely so don't know where the "boat" comment is coming from.


----------

